# Lotr The Musical?   Any Suggestions?



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 23, 2002)

Right picture this...

Frodo Sam and Smeagol going to Mordor arms linked singing 

"were off to see the wizard...." 

with Shelob in the background playing four sets of spoons.

And what about Galadriel and Celebron giving a huge rendicition of Go West by the Village People


----------



## bunnywhippit (Jan 23, 2002)

LMAO! I like it!

And when the Fellowship is trying to make their way over the mountain, we could maybe some synchronised dancing along to the chimes of Winter Wonderland.

Now what would be have for Moria? Orcs and Balrogs and Cave Trolls - OH NO!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 24, 2002)

How about at the ford the black riders line dancing singing 

"don't break my heart my achy breaky heart"


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Lort The Musical? Any Suggestions?*



> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Right picture this...
> 
> Frodo Sam and Smeagol going to Mordor arms linked singing
> ...


 

 Shelob playing spoons... that's *scary*!

~Kit


----------



## cortezthekiller (Jan 24, 2002)

A stirring rendition of "Who Let the Dogs Out?" by Gandalf when the fellowship is attacked by the Wargs

A choreographed "Monster Mash" in Moria.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 24, 2002)

Just after Gandalf has taken Saurman's staff he starts crooning from the window above...

"Regrets, I've had a few.."


----------



## Afterglow (Jan 24, 2002)

Ahhh!! Musicals! YES! ...Let's change the words around in RENT and stick it in there somewhere. There has to be a rousing chorus of "La Vie Lothlorien" in there.  (If you have no idea what I'm talking about...listen to RENT...it's wonderful.)


----------



## cortezthekiller (Jan 24, 2002)

Rent is a good listen...even better in person. How about "the Tango Smeagol"?


----------



## Diabless (Jan 24, 2002)

At the unexpected party- "Dancing Queen"- ABBA

And as Gollum is trying to convince the hobbits to go with him- "Take a Chance on Me" -ABBA


----------



## Glaurung (Jan 25, 2002)

*Disney LOTR*

How about Frodo singing "Go the Distance" from Disney's Hercules. 

The elves of Lothorien singing "Be Our Guest" from Beauty and the Beast to the Fellowship as they enter the elven city in the woods. 

Treebeard singing "Colors of the Wind" from Pocahontas to Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

How about Sam and Frodo singing Disney's Alladin- "A Whole New World"
on arriving at Mordor

Chrous: A whole new world
a stinking filfth I never knew

cause when your in this mess
there's nothing less
and now I am in this filfthy world with you
(now I am in this whole new dump)

Unbelievable hights
indescribable feelings
Frodo's weighd down by the ring
and I think I think I wanna sing

(Chorus)

There is an Eye up there
were coming into his lair
we really dont want to ooo get caught

A whole new world
(what a dump)
that's where were gonna die
at the gaze of the eye
a sad dark place
and it's a race
for you and meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cortezthekiller _
> *Rent is a good listen...even better in person. How about "the Tango Smeagol"? *


 
After being left in Shelob's lair by Gollum

Sam: I told you not to trust him
Frodo: that's Smeagol but can I help since we're here
Sam: I kicked him the rear
Frodo: great!
Sam: wait he's three hours late

S:Can you see that huge big spider
F: Ohhhh yes I can
S: do something anything
F: the ring! the ring?
S: anything but that

F: this is scary
S: it's scary
F: F*cking scary
S: and she's starting to get pretty close
F: holy sh*t holy sh*t
S: we are in huge deep sh*t and to top it al off it's his fault.
When I see him so gonna kill him 
and he'll wish that he never brought us here.
F: as a matter of...run!
S: look there he is ,Gollum!

F and S:it's called the tango Smeagol 
F and S: The tango Smeagol
He's a rotten filfthy little wretch
he pretends to be our guide
then he lives us, runs and hide
but the end it will come. He's not playing us dumb till we get flung and stung and turn black

F: I think I know what you mean
S: And he can be such a feen
Smeagol: My precciousssssssss
F and S: That smeagol (echo)- Sam heads right for Gollum meanwhile Shelob attcks Frodo

S: Master? Master!
S: the tango Smeagohllllllllllllll


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

How about the Lord of the Nazgul singing to Frodo on Weathertop
"Frodo we need that riiiing. Got to have youuur riiing. Frodo give us the riiiiing. We really neeed that riiing" o the tune of "Baby I need your lovin'" by Diana Ross and the Supremes (I think)

and 

"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon." 
"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon. "
"Think this all ovehhr" (give us the ring)
"Think this all ovehhr" (why dont you just give us the riiiing)

When we were kings we never had trououble
Went around ordering people on the double
Then Sauron tricked us with these rings
now we are horrid, scary, dark thiiings

But maybe we'll get better if you just giiive us the riing

"Think this all ovehhr" (give us the ring)
"Think this all ovehhr" (why dont you just give us the riiiing)
"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon." 
"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon. "

Oook you 've decided to go the hard way
So ill stab you and just take what I maaay (stab)
But waiiit theeere is a ranger
Now we're iiiin danger

"Think this all ovehhr" (give us the ring-(while falling)
"Think this all ovehhr" (why dont you just give us the riiiing- (while falling) 
"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon." 
"Stop! In the name of Sauron before we take you ooooon. "
"This is not over."
This is not over."
Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

Please post if you think those were funny


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm dying over here! Absolutely hysterical!


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Afterglow (Jan 25, 2002)

::Applaudes Diabless:: Magnificent!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Jan 25, 2002)

*joins in with the applauding* That was fantastic Diabless! HILARIOUS!! I was singing along to all of them. (Hope no one heard me. )


----------



## Kementari (Jan 25, 2002)

Lol! Very funny Diabless

* Beatles Lotr *

At Bilbos birthday party the hobbits sing "For the Benefit of MR Kite"

When the hobbits are pursued across the Shire by the B Riders Frodo sings "Help" 
_when i was younger so much younger than today, i never needed anybodies help in anyway...._ 


When the hobbits first see Strider they sing "Nowhere Man" (lol! )

When the Fellowship is appointed Frodo sings "With a Little help from my Friends"


----------



## Aerin (Jan 26, 2002)

Have Aragorn sing the song "Hero" for Arwen.... 
*Ducks as rotten garbage is pelted her way...*


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 26, 2002)

*Elrong singing to Arwen and Aragorn Craig David: fill me in

nah that sucks


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 26, 2002)

Frodo says to Gollum on the way to Mordor "How do you survive out here?" Gollum bursts into song 

"Weeelll you gotta picka pocket or two.."


----------



## Kementari (Jan 26, 2002)

Beatles Lotr cont.

Saruman trys to convince Gandalf to join Saruon by singing "Come Together"

Aragorn sings "When i'm 64" to Arwen


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 26, 2002)

Wacko Jacko's Thiller in Moria?

and how would shelob play four sets of spoons? you need two hands and one knee per set of spoons. I make that two sets of spoon.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 26, 2002)

ok ok she plays the bag pipes


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 26, 2002)

but would she play the bagpipes, or attempt to procreate


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 26, 2002)

LMAO Frodo Sam and Smeagol skipping and singing into Mordor whilst Shelob is desperately trying to figure out how mate with bagpipes.


----------



## Diabless (Jan 27, 2002)

Those are great! I love Gary Gamgee's and Kementari's!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 27, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 27, 2002)

The only problem with Aragorn singing "When I'm 64" is that he was already 87....
That love scene on the bridge in the movie is sort of like the end romance scene inthe music man.. You know
"There were birds all around, but I never heard them singing... Oh I never heard them at all... Til there was you...." Two lovers on the bridge... 
Eowyn could make sort of a Johnny Angel...
"Aragorn... How I love him... I'd like to have him to myself... But he went off and married an elf..." 
OOO... That's bad.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 27, 2002)

LOL! these are hilarious! heres my attempt..
whenthe fellowship is at the bridge of khazad-dum they all sing:

we went out on a quest with bill fernys horse
we hadnt gotten very far
when there in the mines, straight ahead
there were some orcs, but there leader was dead* 

they tried to kill us, so we ran to the briiidge
i'll never forget the balrog, that night
its hideous face, and firey whip
how we all thought that it was dead

but at the last second , it took gandalf too
how we watned to help, but there was nothin to do
it was so sad, we were miserable
but we had to go on, and finish wat we set ouut to do

its to the tune of where o where can my baby be (i think thats the name)


*(cuz they had already killed him, u see earlier)


----------



## Diabless (Jan 28, 2002)

*Suggestions for Merry and Pip?*

If anyone has any suggestions for Merry and Pippin with the Uruk-hai or with the Ents I would love to write lyrics for them If you give me a song and a theme then I can write lyrics! It's fun. BTW I am 15 so I know Beatles and I know Beach Boys but I do not know any old movie songs.


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

Sung to the tune of Yesterday by the Beatles

Yesterday
Mordor seemed so far away.
From the orcs I need to hide away
Oh I believe in yesterday

Suddenly
Gollum left us for a spider to eat
We drove her back with the stench of our feet
Now my goal seems hard to meet.

Why we had to go
I don't know Elrond wouldn't say
Why did I volunteer?
Now I long for yesterday ay ay ay.

Suddenly
Hobbiton seems lame I want to meet
Really cool elves in havens so I'll leave
Oh yesterday came suddenly.

Yesterday
No one spoke of rings, just weed all day
Now I'm one finger short but on my way
Oh I believe in yesterday.

I believe in yesterday.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 28, 2002)

that was awesome elenya.....a lot better than mine..yours actually makes sense (well more sense than mine)


----------



## Kementari (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks Diabless!

Lol everyone  those are great!


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

Wow! Someone likes my song! And I made it up on the spot too! EverEve, yours is awsome! It makes perfect sens!


----------



## EverEve (Jan 28, 2002)

thanx i feel loved


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

We ALL love you EverEve!! 

OK I didn't actually make this up but I found it on the net and it's just too good NOT to post!

Isildur is at the crack of doom with the ring.

I was gonna go research the Ring
But then I got high.
I was gonna destroy the bloody thing
But then I got high.
Now the world is in imminent danger
And I know why.
Because I got high, because I got high,
Because I got high.

Just too hood NOT to put. I dies laughing when I read it!


----------



## Diabless (Jan 28, 2002)

To the tune of "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds" by the Beatles

picture yourself at the gates of a city
with gleaming white marble
and towers sky high
horns are being blown
the blowers of the horns
are men of silver and black

happy people walk the streets
greeeting your return
look for the men of silver and black and they're there

Minas Tirith in the clouds and cliffs
Minas Tirith in the clouds and cliffs
Minas Tirith in the clouds and cliffs
Oooohhhhhh

go to the king's hall
Denethor sits there
my father
the wise of the wise
the palantir tells him of Sauron's next move
and he knows just what to do

huge white walls tower sky high
protecting the ciiiityyyy
from the blackness and darkness of Mooooordorr

Minas Tirith in the clouds
Minas Tirith in the clouds
Minas Tirith in the clouds
Oooohhhhhh

PS.. would not it be fun for the songs to be never ending and other people could make up lyrics, At least with this one there's no clsoure so other people could write lyrics for it.


----------



## elenya (Jan 28, 2002)

We need more Beatles lyrics! Thoes were great! Or we should all make one never ending song. Like something to the tune of the song that never ends....Hmmm...I think i'll do that and it will never end...buahahaha!!


----------



## Branwen (Jan 29, 2002)

Those all are great!!!
How about Elrond singing this(Beatles again):
Hey Frodo
Don't make it bad
Take the One Ring
And make it disappear
Remember not to let it into your heart
Then you can start to make it disappear
And anytime you feel the pain,
Hey Frodo,refrain,
Don't carry the ME upon your shoulders
For well you know that Sauron's fool
Who plays it cool by making the ME a little colder
Hey Frodo,
Don't make it bad...


----------



## Diabless (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Branwen _
> *Those all are great!!!
> How about Elrond singing this(Beatles again):
> Hey Frodo
> ...



You were chosen
for a reason
there's eight great guys to help you on your mission
and they'll help you get to Mordor
And anytime you feel the need
to put on the ring
just remember what I have told you
Even though it will make you invisible
it will eventually take you over
Nah nah nah na nah...

(someone else continue the song. Quote the whole song, then continue. Idea: Do different people's point of views: Gandalf's, Sam's, Aragorn's ect.. This could be reeeelly fun. Our masterpiece )


----------



## singleton (Jan 29, 2002)

When the fellowship is gathered and they've set off they could sing ''We're Following the Leader 
How about the Gandalf Blues when he falls at Moria.

''I've got the gandalf blues,''
he fell down a pit,
with a balrog for company,
I got the gandalf blues!

and then when he comes back aragorn,Gimli and Legolas sing,

'' He's back today hip hip hoorah!
we can rest today!
we were in a stew,
pursueing orcs,
we were in for defenite death,
But now we,re through Hip hip Hoorah!


----------



## Kementari (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Branwen_
> *Those all are great!!!
> How about Elrond singing this(Beatles again):
> Hey Frodo
> ...





> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> 
> You were chosen
> ...



So let it out and let it in,
HEY Frodo
begin, 
your waiting for someone to help you finnish your task,
and don't you know that its not Saruman 
HEY Frodo
you do,
the person you need is Sam Gamgee

Na na, na, nana
na na na na

Hey Fro-oh-o-do
don't make it bad.....   

LOL these are awesome. Well done guys!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 29, 2002)

I wish I knew Beatles tunes at all. I could help you people out. Oh well, I'll just watch.


----------



## singleton (Jan 31, 2002)

sauron at the point when Frodo casts the ring into Mount Doom:
_MOVE ANY MOUNTAIN_ 


When Gimli kills an orc he sings 'another one bites the dust'


----------



## SarumansTreason (Jan 31, 2002)

For the wizards: 
Saruman singing, 
"Rings are a Wizard's best friend."
Ewoyn (SP) can sing "On my own" from Les Mis about aragorn. But, as something PJ would do, she would go and get killed by the witch-king like Epoinie did in Les Mis.
When Frodo is "dead" sam could sing, "I will always love you" by Whitney Houston. 
When Gollum is in one of his little debates. He could sing "Memory":
"Mem'ry, all alone without my ring," 
Lastly, when Gandalf falls they could sing, "God rest ye merry Gentlemen"-- just for fun. Or they could really sing, "I will survive".
The thing is, If I don't write this musical, Andrew Loyld Weber must!
Any casting calls for the characters?
I personally see Michael Crawford as frodo. He'd make everything mellow-dramatic just like the frodo in the book. 
Possibly Carol Channing(sp) for Galadriel-- as long as it wouldn't be Barbara Striezand! 
Oh, and quite possibly, maybe we could cast Nicole Kidman as Arwen.


----------



## Diabless (Jan 31, 2002)

> When Frodo is "dead" sam could sing, "I will always love you" by Whitney Houston.


The image of Sam singing that about Frodo brought tears to my eyes


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 1, 2002)

Boo, Sam! I want to be Gollum in your musical!


----------



## Branwen (Feb 5, 2002)

..orcs' choir singing to Sauron:
'He's a real darkness man 
Sittin' in his dark black land
Making all his dirty plans for dark army
Darkness man,please listen
You don't know what you're missing
Darkness man,Mordor is at your command...'


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 5, 2002)

Boromir singing to Frodo (from Gypsy)

"I had a dream a wonderful dream Frodo
a dream about us Frodo
we'll take the ring and use it agaist Him
Let's go to Gondor i know we can make it"


----------



## Diabless (Feb 7, 2002)

> For the wizards:
> Saruman singing,
> "Rings are a Wizard's best friend."



How about:

A staff with some wrath can be quite continental
But Ring's are a wizard's best friend
a Palantir's great but it's still wont conquer Middle Earth or
even help with your mirth

Rings are great when you are late but beware when He (Sauron) starts to descend

But Rings are a wizard's best friend


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 10, 2002)

Okay, everyone, as much as I love the beatles I'm not feeling creative enough to do my own versions, so I'll try the Strokes instead (hope you know who I'm talking about!)

Last Nite: The Strokes, takes place after Lothlorien and the meeting with Galadriel.

Frodo (to Sam): 
Last night, she said
"Oh, baby
I feel so down
When I look in the mirror
All I see is fear"
So I, I turned 'round
"Oh, baby
Don't care no more
I know this for sure
I'm walkin' out that door"

Well, I've been in the woods for
Just now fifteen minutes now
And baby, I feel so down
And I don't know why
I keep walkin' for miles

See, people
They don't understand
No, the Fellowship
They can't understand
And Boromir
He won't understand
On top of this
I ain't ever gonna understand

Last night, she said
"Oh, baby
Don't feel so down
The ring, I know, 
To Mordor will go"

So I, I turn 'round
"Oh, baby
Gonna be all right"
It was a great big lie
'Cause I left that night, alone

Oh, Samwise
You won't understand
The hobbits
They won't understand
The elves
They won't understand
And me, I ain't ever
Gonna understand

Last night, she said
"Oh, baby
I feel so down
Won't you take this light?
For when you go to flight"
So I, I turn 'round
"Oh, Galadriel
I don't care no more
I know this for sure
I'm walking
Out that door"
Yeah

Sam: Course you are! And I'm coming with you!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 11, 2002)

How about Eowyn singing

"I'm just a sweet transvestite..."


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 11, 2002)

She sings about Merry:
How do you do I,
See you've met my,
Faithful hobbitman,
He's just a little bought down because,
He's hungry and,
He thought you were the candyman....


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 11, 2002)

Hahaha brilliant tg


----------



## legoman (Feb 11, 2002)

How about, Beatles again:
FRODO:
I'm so lonely, wanna die,
yeah I'm so lonely wanna die, 
if I ain't dead already, 
Sam you know the reason why.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 11, 2002)

How about this from Cabaret 

Shelob singing to frodo

"you have to understand the way i am, my hobbit
a spider is a spider not a lamb, my hobbit
so i do, what i do
when i'm through,
_you'll_ be through
toodle hoo"


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks, i love Rocky!
Here's one for when the hobbits wake up in the barrow-downs:
Hobbits: The sword of Damocles is hanging over my head
(Tom Bombadil: That ain't no crime)
Hobbits: And I get the feeling someone's gonna be cutting the thread.
(Tom Bombadil: That ain't no crime)
Frodo: Oh, woe is me! My life is a mystery!

Sorry, can't remember the rest of the words!


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 11, 2002)

Oh, can't you see
That I'm at the start of a pretty big downer
I woke up this morning with a start when I fell out of bed


Chorus That ain't no crime 

Rocky Horror And left from my dreaming was a feeling of unnameable dread 

Chorus That ain't no crime 
Okay, got them now: 

Frodo: My high is low
I'm dressed up with no place to go
And all I know
Is I'm at the start of a pretty big downer
Sam: Oh, Frodo!

Tom and Hobbits: Sha la la la
That ain't no crime
Frodo: Oh no no no 
Tom and Hobbits: Sha la la la
That ain't no crime

That pretty much is all the song it just gets repeated lots!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 11, 2002)

*More RockY!*



> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *She sings about Merry:
> How do you do I,
> See you've met my,
> ...



Dont't get strung out by the way i look,
dont judge a book byt it's cover,
i a not much of a man because I am Eowyn
but I can still knock you out on the chin

I am just a sweet transvestite from brave Rohan...


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 11, 2002)

In Middle Ear-ear-th!

Let me show you around, you're a hobbit I'll be bound,
You look like you're pretty groovy
Or if you want something visual
That's not too abysmal
We could take in an Peter Jackson movie

This could get ridiculous.......
Do you think at Mount Doom the storm clouds are heavy black and pendulous?


----------



## Diabless (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *In Middle Ear-ear-th!
> 
> Let me show you around, you're a hobbit I'll be bound,
> ...


Nazgul: yes! and I wanna back to the master in black or he will be furious

So you wanna go back? 
Well how about that
Well, blackie, don't you cry-ie
in this devastation and flames you can meet your doom
cause no living man am I-i

I am just a sweet transvestite from brave Rohan in Middle Ear-ear-th!


Diabless and Tookish-girl rock! Go Rocky, Lord of the Rings Show!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 11, 2002)

Rocky Horror! Yippee  !!!

...why does everyone think Eowyn's a transvestite? (just wondering)

~Kit


----------



## Diabless (Feb 11, 2002)

I do not and I don't think Tookish-girl does either (though she might) but
SPOILER















she did dress like a man to go to the Battle of Pelennor
-Tookish and I were just making a joke about it


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 12, 2002)

Frodo

It was great when it all began
i was a regular Gandalf fan
but it was over when he had a fight
and a balrog dragged him outta sight
now the only thing that gives me hope
is my love of certain sam
the ring tints my world
it gives me nothing but trouble and pain


----------



## Diabless (Feb 12, 2002)

*GENIUS!*

Gary Gamgee,
That is PURE GENIUS also since I have the DVD and have watched that section about 10 times (no joke)    And it all rhymes!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 12, 2002)

*Continuation of "Rose Tints my World"*



> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Frodo
> 
> It was great when it all began
> ...



Sam

I am just 45 years old
Somewhat pudgy to behold
and somebody should be told 
that Stinker-Slinker has to be controlled
because he's someone who I really don't trust
if he attacks, kill him, i must
the Ring tints my world
it only gives me niothing but trouble and pain


----------



## Diabless (Feb 12, 2002)

*Continuation of "Rose Tints My World"*

this was a mistake. I did not see my post posted so I posetd again then I edited it to this


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 12, 2002)

how bout a song from smashmouth, i'm a believer. 

"i thought the ring was only true in fairy tales,
meant 4 someone else but not 4 me,
sauron was out to get me,
that's the way it seemed,
the ringwraiths haunted all my dreeeeeeeeams,

Chorus: and then i saw the waaaaaaaaaar,now im a beleiver,
i wouldn't let an orc live if i tryyyyyyyyyy,
i'm in trouble, i will wiiiiiiiiiiin

i thought winning was more or less a given thing,
seems the nearer i get the more i get draged in,oh ya
what's the use of tryin', all u get is pain,
when i wanted peace, i got h***,

Chorus

(ha ha ha, i think that it's halarious. like it ??????)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Continuation of "Rose Tints my World"*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> 
> Sam
> ...



 hahaha brilliant even more...

Gollum

It's beyond me
preeeeeecious help me
He wont get it you'll see
give me that ring today ay ay ay ay ay ay
what's this, lets see
I feel kindly
what's come over me
whoa here it comes again

(no i remembered)


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 13, 2002)

*Yes, I did get the Eowyn joke!*

Continuing Rose Tint My World....

Sauron: I feel released
Wear the ring, I'll make you deceased,
My evilness has increased.
Reality is here,
The game has been descended,
My head has been expanded, 
It's a gas that Mount Doom's planted, 
It's dust is so sincere.............


----------



## Diabless (Feb 13, 2002)

*Wait a sec...*



> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *how bout a song from smashmouth, i'm a believer.
> 
> 
> ...



Just to clear up...that song was originally sung (I don't know about written) in the sixties by a band called the Monkees (I do not know much about then because I am only a 60s music fan not a Monkees fan)


----------



## Diabless (Feb 13, 2002)

I absolutely looooove the Rose Tints my World LOTR piece. Everyone who wrote part of it wrote it well (instead of one person messing the whole thing up)
The GENIUS of it makes me want to cry. LOTR was destined to be put into Rocky Horror music.
I would like to write out the whole song so everyone gets the full experience.
Any one posting more of it should quote the whole song It would be nicer

Originally posted by Gary Gamgee
Frodo 

It was great when it all began 
i was a regular Gandalf fan 
but it was over when he had a fight 
and a balrog dragged him outta sight 
now the only thing that gives me hope 
is my love of certain sam 
the ring tints my world 
it gives me nothing but trouble and pain 

Originally posted by Diabless (me)
Sam 

I am just 45 years old 
Somewhat pudgy to behold 
and somebody should be told 
that Stinker-Slinker has to be controlled 
because he's someone who I really don't trust 
if he attacks, kill him, i must 
the Ring tints my world 
it only gives me niothing but trouble and pain 

Originally posted by Gary Gamgee
Gollum 

It's beyond me 
preeeeeecious help me 
He wont get it you'll see 
give me that ring today ay ay ay ay ay ay 
what's this, lets see 
I feel kindly 
what's come over me 
whoa here it comes again 

Originally posted by tookish-girl
Sauron

I feel released 
Wear the ring, I'll make you deceased, 
My evilness has increased. 
Reality is here, 
The game has been descended, 
My head has been expanded, 
It's a gas that Mount Doom's planted, 
It's dust is so sincere.............Gary Gamgee

(that's technically the end (except for Dr. Scott and Rif Raff) but we can totally add more verses)


 remember to quote if you add more (just my opinon)
And Gary Gamgee is a GENIUS


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 13, 2002)

blush blush blush

thanx D


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 13, 2002)

i knew that. i was just using smashmouths version for the song!!!


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey Diabless, what's wrong with the Monkees? I was so obsessive about them 5 years ago! 
Here's a little bit more for the Rocky Horror song:

Gandalf (spoken):
Ach! We've got to get out of this trap
Before this Balrog saps our wills
I've got to be strong and try to hang on
Or else my mind, may well snap
And my life will be gone,
Fly you fools!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 14, 2002)

more of the floor show...

Saruman

Whatever happened to Gandalf The Grey
who once listened to what i said
now you've seen through my lies
how i started to cry
caused you wanted to be dressed just the same

Give your self over to absolute power 
swim the warm waters of sins of the ring
we'll rule the world beyond any measure
and smoke some pipe-weed, together, forever

can't you just see it
oh ho oh oooooh

Gandalf

Don't bleat it
beat it


----------



## Diabless (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *more of the floor show...
> 
> Saruman
> ...



Here's the rest!

"I'm a Wild and Untamed Thing"

Sauron
I am a dark and a deceptive thing
I am the Dark Lord and I wanna sing
I've got nine Ringwraiths and they're all on wing
I could controlyou if I had the Ring
So just you wait until I can take form
You're gonna have wish you were never bo-o-orn
When I get the Ring you'll be enslaved and have troubles and pai-ain

Aragorn
Sauron, Dark Lord
It’s all o-o-ver
We’ve killed you’re head Ringwraith
We have the Rohir-i-i-im
The Ring is in Mount Doom
Soon to be destroi-oi-yed
And once it is unma-ade
You will be no more

Any other Rocky Horror songs? Ta-ta-ta touch me? Damni Janet? Time Warp? We could do them all! We should publish this stuff. I am sharing it with all my friends by giving you guys credit! Go LOTR- Rocky Horror!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 14, 2002)

"Wild and Untamed Thing"

Sauron
I am a dark and a deceptive thing
I am the Dark Lord and I wanna sing
I've got nine Ringwraiths and they're all on wing
I could controlyou if I had the Ring
So just you wait until I can take form
You're gonna have wish you were never bo-o-orn
When I get the Ring you'll be enslaved and have troubles and pai-ain

Aragorn
Sauron, Dark Lord
It’s all o-o-ver
We’ve killed you’re head Ringwraith
We have the Rohir-i-i-im
The Ring is in Mount Doom
Soon to be destroi-oi-yed
And once it is unma-ade
You will be no more

More LOTR-Rocky Horror! Damnit Janet? Time Warp? We should really publish these


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh my lord! The floorshow's fantastic!
Desperatly trying to think of how to do "Touch-a touch-a touch me" without relating it to Frodo and Sam (Sorry, just the way may mind works!)

Have we had this one yet? 
Fantasy Fiction/Double Feature

Lips:
Peter Jackon made a feature
Called Heavenly Creatures
But he wanted to make a stand
So he got Christopher Lee
Star of Dracula 3,
Sean Astin was a Goonie Man
Then something went good
Coz they got Elijah Wood
And Sir Ian McKellan too
Then at a deadly time
It came from New Line
And this is how the trailer ran...


Fantasy fiction (ooh ooh ooh) double feature
Saruman (ooh ooh ooh) will build a creature
See goblins fighting (ooh ooh ooh) Gimli and Aragorn
Sean Bean stars in (ooh ooh ooh) A James Bond film 
Wo oh oh oh oh oh
At the late night, double feature, picture show


Oh, Orlando Bloom
Had a big camera zoom
And Samwise had to look real fat
But you really can't beat
Elijah Wood's feat
When he saved the world in Deep Impact
Cate Blanchett was a queen
But was hard-ly seen
John Rhys-Davis was in Indiana Jones!
And Liv Tyler was there,
Which lots of people couldn't bear
She looked like a bag of bones
Like a...


Fantasy fiction (ooh ooh ooh) double feature
Saruman (ooh ooh ooh) will build a creature
See goblins fighting (ooh ooh ooh) Gimli and Aragorn
Sean Bean stars in (ooh ooh ooh) A James Bond film 
Wo oh oh oh oh oh
At the late night, double feature, picture show
By R.K.O. - Wo oh oh oh
To the late night, double feature, picture show
In the back row - Oh oh oh oh
To the late night, double feature, picture show


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 15, 2002)

the orks can sing "we are the world we are the children" have king diamond conpose it. setting minas tirith the great battle. also in the tents play circus orgon grinders.


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 15, 2002)

no realy i think they shoul have used led zepplin's "ramble on" to start or end the movie. i was disapointed by this i hate peter jackson's direction.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Oh my lord! The floorshow's fantastic!
> Desperatly trying to think of how to do "Touch-a touch-a touch me" without relating it to Frodo and Sam (Sorry, just the way may mind works!)
> 
> ...



  brilliant lol shouldn't it be triple feature though

love this thread, who started this haha


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 16, 2002)

Superheroes

Frodo to Sam at Grey Havens

I've done alot
now i must sail
to destroy the ring
i know i failed
but all i know 
is down inside i'm bleeding

Now Sam the hero
I love you so
I'll miss you much
til you must go
but all i know
is deep inside i'm bleeding


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 19, 2002)

Tolkien:
....And crawling on Middle earth's face,
Sam and Frodo from the hobbit race,
Lost for time, and lost in space,
and Meaning......


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *I absolutely looooove the Rose Tints my World LOTR piece. Everyone who wrote part of it wrote it well (instead of one person messing the whole thing up)
> The GENIUS of it makes me want to cry. LOTR was destined to be put into Rocky Horror music.
> I would like to write out the whole song so everyone gets the full experience.
> ...



It's truly a shame that we are all in different countries coz this would be truly brilliant, we are all geniuesses Diabless, Tookish girl let's pat ourselves on the back coz of wot we done. but let's not stop Diabless there are lots of songs in Rocky left........

GGG


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Tolkien:
> ....And crawling on Middle earth's face,
> Sam and Frodo from the hobbit race,
> ...



Brilliant and sad lets go back to the start...

i cant think at the mo' but over at the frankenstein place would be good

GGG


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, I always thought the ending to LotR was sad,and Rocky is too!

Round of applause everyone -yay! We rock! I'm intrigued about how to do Touch-a touch-a touch-a touch me! Any ideas for that? Aragorn and Arwen? Too convention for us unconventional conventionals?! What about Gimli and Legolas?!


----------



## EverEve (Feb 20, 2002)

lets see... for aragorn and arwen we could have:

<for this part arwen sings stuff in parenthesis>

Aragorn: i've always loved you (always loved you)
when i first saw you (first saw you)
i thought i was dreaming (dreaming, dreaming)
but then i realized (realized)that you were too 
beautiful for even my wildest dreeeeaaaaammmmsssss

<for this part aragorn sings stuff in parenthesis>

Arwen: what would i do without you (what would i do)
a life without you, would be worthless (worthless)
even immortality (immortality) could make living
without you worthwhile (make it worthwhile)
so im gonna give it up (give it up) to stay with yooouuuu

Both: we will be together, and never leave eachothers sides
for our love will last forever, even after we both diiiieee

>it doesnt make that much sense, but oh well...<


----------



## Diabless (Feb 21, 2002)

*what tune is it?*



> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *lets see... for aragorn and arwen we could have:
> 
> <for this part arwen sings stuff in parenthesis>
> ...


what tune is it?


----------



## EverEve (Feb 21, 2002)

i dont know. you kinda sorta have to make up your own tune...i told you it didnt make any sense!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 23, 2002)

*It's touch-a touch-a!*

Eowyn and Faramir- Touch-a touch-a touch me

I was feeling helpless, useless
They wanted me to stay in Ro-ohan
But I dressed as a ma-an 
And I went with the cla-an
And I fought with the Witch-King when he was on wi-ing

And now my brother's at war
and I am stuck he-e-ere
all by myself in Go-o-ndo-o-or
And now I am sort of bo-ored
O-oh yes my lo-ord
You need a friendly hand
I, I need action!

Touch-a Touch-a Touch-a Touch me
I wanna be di-i-i-irty
Hold me, kiss me, protect me
Sexy lord of Gondor...


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 23, 2002)

More more more!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: It's touch-a touch-a!*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *Eowyn and Faramir- Touch-a touch-a touch me
> 
> I was feeling helpless, useless
> ...



I can't belive war is here
At least your nea-ea-ear
I wonder how it's gonna e-e-end
How can wee-ee-ee
defeat the Enemy-y-y
So many have already died
Oh how I've cri-ied

Touch-a Touch-a Touch-a Touch me
I wanna be di-i-i-irty
Hold me, kiss me, protect me
Sexy lord of Gondohhr! ahhhh


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: It's touch-a touch-a!*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *Eowyn and Faramir- Touch-a touch-a touch me
> 
> I was feeling helpless, useless
> ...



Brilliant 

but no fair no fair

i was trying to think of Touch-a me lyrics between Gollum and Shelob i only got the chorus though what d'ya think

Gollum to Shelob

'Touch-a touch-a touch-a me
but please dont kill me
i could bring you something tasty
creature of the night'

GGG


----------



## Diabless (Feb 23, 2002)

*i like it*

I like that...Gollum and Shelob!
Who says we can't have multiple lyrics for different songs!
Would n't it be funny if we took all the possible "couples" and re-wrote touch-a touch-a over and over again...

Arwen/ Aragorn

Faramir/Eowyn

Sam/Rosie?

Gollum/Shelob

Sauron/Lord of the Nazgul

Eowyn/Aragorn

Sil couples?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 23, 2002)

Good idea D

What about Frodo and the Ring.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 23, 2002)

*Good one!*

Go for it Gary!
Write the Gollum/ Shelob

Write the Frodo and the Ring

I will not write either of those

Or we could write it together


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 23, 2002)

Oh i think together D since we are soo brilliant, where's that took girl, you have join in also.

3G's


----------



## Afterglow (Feb 24, 2002)

whoa it's been a while since I've been here...ya'll crack me up.


----------



## Afterglow (Feb 24, 2002)

Hmmmm...on a more serious note, Eowyn singing "On My Own" from Les Miserables. 

"On my own, pretending he's beside me, all alone, I walk with him till morning..."

Hey, I don't even think the words would have to be changed.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Merry and Pip?*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *If anyone has any suggestions for Merry and Pippin with the Uruk-hai or with the Ents I would love to write lyrics for them If you give me a song and a theme then I can write lyrics! It's fun. BTW I am 15 so I know Beatles and I know Beach Boys but I do not know any old movie songs. *



Ents going to Isengard.
'We're off to kill the wizard'

Saruman flying into a rendition of 'Be Prepared' from the Lion King, for the benefit of his orc-army


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 25, 2002)

Took girl is here!
Well, I love the idea of doing Touch-a touch-a touch-a with Frodo and the Ring, it's a great idea that. I'm also trying to think of something for Pippin and merry, I'll be back with something soon, just been real busy!


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Suggestions for Merry and Pip?*



> _Originally posted by Prince Legolas _
> *
> 
> Ents going to Isengard.
> ...



We're off to kill the wizard
Saruman the White of Orthanc
We know, we know, we know, we know, if there ever was one that stank
Saruman is one because because because because because
Because of the horrible things he's done (do do do do)
We're off to kill the wizard
We're of to kick his ahhhhh**

Thanks Prince Legolas


----------



## Diabless (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kementari _
> *Lol! Very funny Diabless
> 
> Beatles Lotr
> ...



What would you do if I went to Mordor
would you go back to the Shire and flee
Would you come with, to the craacks of doom
or would you be afraid of He

oh I get by with a little help from friends
oh I could try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody?
I need somebody to come
could there be anybody
maybe Sam or Gollum

oh I get by with a little help from friends
oh I could try with a little help from my friends
With a little help from my friehhhhhhhhhhhhnds


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 26, 2002)

Frodo sings a monologue to his Ring shortly after arriving in Bree:
(to the tune of the famous Carpenters song...)


Why do wraiths-- suddenly appear
Everytime-- they are near?

Just like me... they long to be... close to you...

etc., etc.


That is why-- all the guys in town...
Follow me-- all around

Just like me... they long to be... close to you...


----------



## Branwen (Feb 27, 2002)

...when Frodo comes to Mordor:
...See me walking down the Road
Faithful Sam here at my side
I take him everywhere i walk
I'm a hobbit in Mordooor
Oooh,i'm an alien
I'm (il)legal alien
I'm a hobbit in Mordooor...
If Rings maketh man as someone said
Then he's the hero of the day
It takes a troll to suffer
Orcs and temptation
Be yourself,no matter what He says
ooh,i'm an alien......

(the tune- Sting 'Englishman in New York')


----------



## Branwen (Feb 27, 2002)

...Celeborn & Galadriel could sing 'Time To Say Goodbye'(A.Bocelli&S.Brightman) at the Grey Havens
When Frodo's hurt at the Weathertop,he could sing 'Knockin' on Heavens Door'(Dylan)
When Gandalf comes to see Bilbo,they both sitting & singing 'Glory Days'(Springsteen)
When Frodo at the Mount Doom refuses to destroy the Ring and puts it on-'I Want It All'(Queen)
When Gollum is totally annoyed with the hobbits,but still keeps going and leading them to Shelob's lair,pretending he's showing the true way-'The Show Must Go On'(Queen)
West Captains at the gate to Mordor singing to Sauron-We Will Rock You(...)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 27, 2002)

*There's a light*

Frodo in Shelob's Lair

'In the blackessed darkness
of the deepest cave
burning bright
there's an Elven star
we dont know what
or who you are

there's a light'

Sam

'helping us get out of this place'

Frodo

'there's a light'

Sam

'see it burning in your face'

Frodo

'there's a light, a li-a-ight
in the blackness of Gollum's treachery'

GGG


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh that's just precious Gary!
I especially like "see it burning in your face"!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 27, 2002)

Rocky and Oz really seem to fit LotR

more Rocky

Gandalf at the council of Elrond explaining about Gollum

'from the day he was born
he was trouble
he was the thorn 
in Deagol's side
to him the ring came 
but it never gave him nothing but pain
then he was banshished for his lies

*missing verse*

Chorus

When Gollum said the ring your my prrecious
you knew that he was a lost case
when they got him in mordor he spilled alot'

Frodo to Bilbo

'what a pity you didnt kill him'

Bilbo

'it's a shame'


----------



## Diabless (Feb 27, 2002)

Yeah Gary! I love those!
I hope you guys dont mind (I guess it's too late) but I sort of sent all the songs to my friends. I gave proper credit of course. I mean I only wrote your tolkienforum names but I said who wrote them. I hope that's ok 
They're are hilarious. I wanted to share them with my friends.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 28, 2002)

Of course Diabless that's not a problem the more people that see these works the better *Tookish-girl how do you get copywright*  

GGG


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 28, 2002)

You say "This is mine!" at the end of every post and strategically placed in the post, so when it's copy and pasted everyone knows it's by you!


----------



## cortezthekiller (Mar 4, 2002)

<As the hobbits enter the Prancing Pony> To the tune of Dylan's "Ballad of a Thin Man"

*Ballad of a Thin Hobbit* 

You walk into the room
With your ring in your hand
You see somebody smoking
And you say, "Who is that man?"
You try so hard
But you don't understand
Just what you'll say
If you get home

Because something is happening here
But you don't know what it is
Do you, Mister Frodo?

You raise up your head
And you ask, "Where is Gandalf the Grey?"
And somebody shrugs to you and says
"He went away"
And you say, "To where?"
And somebody else says, "to Where is?"
And you say, "Oh my God
Am I here all alone?"

Because something is happening here
But you don't know what it is 
Do you, Mister Frodo?


----------



## Diabless (Mar 4, 2002)

Greta ballad! I am ashamed that I do not know the song though I know the artist Bob Dylan


----------



## cortezthekiller (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok, one more Dylan...this one to the tune of "Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again"

*Stuck Inside of Gondor with the Hobbiton Blues Again* 

Oh, the Nazgul flies circles
Up and down the sky.
I'd ask him what the matter was
But I know that he'll just fly.
And the Steward treats me kindly
And furnishes me with armor,
But deep inside my heart
I know I can't last much longer,
Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of Gondor
With the Hobbiton blues again.

Well, Mithrandir, he's at the gate
With his pointed shoes and his bells,
Speaking to some guards,
Who say they know him well.
And I would send a message
To tell him the Steward's crocked,
But the battle has begun
And the gate is being rocked.
Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of Gondor
With the Hobbiton blues again.

They all tried to tell me
To stay away from the battle line.
They said that all the orcs
Just drink up your blood like wine.
An' I said, "Oh, I didn't know that,
But then again, there's only a few I've met"
An' I just closed my eyelids
An' tried my best to forget.
Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of Gondor
With the Hobbition blues again.

Denethor died today
And now he's buried in the rocks,
But everybody still talks about
How badly they were shocked.
But me, I expected it to happen,
I knew he'd lost control
When he built a fire in the house,
yeah, he built it with wood poles.
Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of Gondor
With the Hobbiton blues again.


----------



## EverEve (Mar 4, 2002)

that was awesome!!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cortezthekiller _
> *Ok, one more Dylan...this one to the tune of "Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again"
> 
> Stuck Inside of Gondor with the Hobbiton Blues Again
> ...



Whoa Brilliant pure genius. I dont know this particular song but i do know alot of Dylan.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *
> 
> Lips:
> ...



Right Rocky in full...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: There's a light*



> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Frodo in Shelob's Lair
> 
> 'In the blackessed darkness
> ...


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 7, 2002)

How Bout The Animals "We gotta get out of this place" when Sam & Frodo are in Mordor at the end?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 7, 2002)

right sorry about that my computer crashed


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *She sings about Merry:
> How do you do I,
> See you've met my,
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: More RockY!*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> 
> Dont't get strung out by the way i look,
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *In Middle Ear-ear-th!
> 
> Let me show you around, you're a hobbit I'll be bound,
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> Nazgul: yes! and I wanna back to the master in black or he will be furious
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Thanks,
> Here's one for when the hobbits wake up in the barrow-downs:
> Hobbits: The sword of Damocles is hanging over my head
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Rocky and Oz really seem to fit LotR
> 
> more Rocky
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: It's touch-a touch-a!*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *Eowyn and Faramir- Touch-a touch-a touch me
> 
> I was feeling helpless, useless
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Frodo
> 
> It was great when it all began
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Continuation of "Rose Tints my World"*



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> 
> Sam
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Continuation of "Rose Tints my World"*



> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Yes, I did get the Eowyn joke!*



> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Continuing Rose Tint My World....
> 
> Sauron: I feel released
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *
> Here's a little bit more for the Rocky Horror song:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *more of the floor show...
> 
> Saruman
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> 
> Here's the rest!
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *Superheroes
> 
> Frodo to Sam at Grey Havens
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Tolkien:
> ....And crawling on Middle earth's face,
> Sam and Frodo from the hobbit race,
> ...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 8, 2002)

sorry everyone just thought i'd collect it all together and give me, D and tg another ego trip 

GGG


----------



## EverEve (Mar 10, 2002)

lol!!!! it was very thoughtful of you gary.


----------



## QueenBeruthiel (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the laughs.
This is the best thread on the forum!!


----------



## Tarien (Mar 10, 2002)

*Off-topic*

This could be sung by any Elf who knew their history. As long as Glorfindel wasn't around we wouldn't have to see any Elves blush.( I hope we never will)

(To be sung slowly)
Bright and fair, standing tall.
Crystal gleaming bright,
Gondolin, Gondolin!
You stood too tall.

(Drums)

Morgoth! Maegiamor!
Morgoth! Goth i Edhel!
Morgoth! Goth i Ea!
Morgoth! Morgoth!

Standing there is the Hidden City so fair.
Yet nothing of his devising could rival,
Gondolin! Gondolin! Of all Elvish works most fair!

(Strategic instrumentation begins, portraying anxious fear)
(Chanting)

WHAT SHALL IT BE THAT THROWS DOWN THE TOWER?
WHAT COULD BREAK MAEGLIN'S GATE?
FOE OF THE WORLD! FOE OF THE WORLD!

BLACK FOE, BLACK FOE!
YOU HAVE OUR HATRED ETERNAL!
MORGOTH! MORGOTH!

(Dramatic music ceases, a party begins)

Laliath! Laliath!
I sing a song of joy boundless, 
Safe are we here, 
Here we sing,
Our voices reach the stars!

(Repeat 'Lailath')

(Dramatic music again)
(Battle)
(Urgently)

Run, golden-prince!
Another fate awaits you!
Mourn Ecthelion another day,
You will see him again soon, 
Run! Run! Run!!

(Repeat 'Run')

(Music becomes sad, desperate)
Tarien- Here is a foe beyond you! You must follow Idril!
Glorfindel- Never could I. I alone can fight this.
Tarien- NOOOOOOO.
Glorfindel- Go!
Tarien- I too shall fight.
Glorfindel- Run!

(All falls silent, bass drum booms)

Balrog- You shall die!
Tarien- Yes.
Balrog- Then why are you here still! Why do you not run like the other witless ones?
Tarien- Because with my death I can bring about yours.
Glorfindel- She does not stand alone!

(Sounds of battle with balrog)
Balrog-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo............
Glorfindel- And so the Even..star...passes......to.....no.....longer.....be...a..light!
Tarien- It is slain. 

(Mournful note on flute)
(Swooping of wings)
(Thorondor and Gwahir swoop down, and bear the Elves' bodies out of the rift.)
(Tarien shows signs of life)
(Flute stops, replaced by hopeful theme)

Lost am Iiiiiiiii.
Now gone-----------.
Nothing remains.
I pass------.

(Oboe plays mournfully)



WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT INSTALLMENT, COVERING THE TRIAL, VALINOR, AND THE WAR OF WRATH!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice Tar though i dont understand most of it as i've only started the Sil


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QueenBeruthiel _
> *Thanks everyone for the laughs.
> This is the best thread on the forum!! *



I quite agree! 

We rule!


----------



## legoman (Mar 13, 2002)

ah, nothing like a little modest banter in the afternoon. (OH MY GOD ITS SUNNY! IN ENGLAND!!)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 13, 2002)

If i only had... from Oz

Boromir

'I could muster all of Gondor
and have a go at Mordor
if I only had the ring
I would be the fiercest warrior
that ever got through Moria
if i only had the ring

it would really be a god send
and i could go down in Legend
then I would be King
i'd free all Middle Earth
and i'd really have a laugh
if i only had the ring

oh Frodo please
lend it me
i could really give Him some
i'm begging like i've never begged before
and when He's gone....
i'll give it back

you know i'm making sense
don't sit on the fence
and give the ring to me
if you go He will get
and you know that you'll regret it
so give the Ring to me'


 GGG


----------



## jks13 (Mar 18, 2002)

On that one day when the sun did'nt rise everyone sings together,
The sun will come out tomorrow......


----------



## Diabless (Mar 19, 2002)

*Great!*



> _Originally posted by Gary Gamgee _
> *If i only had... from Oz
> 
> Boromir
> ...


Nice Gamgee! Although I can not imagine Boromir singing the une of it and that's what makes it funny. Maybe he's singing to himself.


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 28, 2002)

how about Gandalf breaking into a stirring rendition of "Climb Every Mountain" when he is convincing the Fellowship to go over Carahdras (did I spell it right?)


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 29, 2002)

How 'bout a rap version (if rap counts as Musical)

"hey, my name is Pippin
my friends call me P
one hungry young Hob' I be!"

or maybe "Livin' in a Hobbit's Paradise" I would write it, but I don't know the words.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 29, 2002)

That hurts me, Gary. Right here. :::sobs:::


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 21, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!
That was hilarious! I think I just busted a rib!
*wipes tears from eyes*


----------



## EverEve (Apr 21, 2002)

that was good. 

Here is the LotR version of "Ganster's Paradise"

Hobbit's Paradise

FRODO: As I walked through the valley in the shadow of Mordor,
I take a look at my ring, and realize no times left,
cuz I've been moping and trudging so long that,
Even Sam's 'ginning think that my mind is gone.
I really hate to trip, but I gotta lope,
As the orcs cope I see myself in Mt. Doom's smoke.
I'm the kinda 'Bearer anybody would wanna be like,
On my knees in the night, Praying to Eru in the moonlight

CHORUS: SAM/FRODO: Been spending most our lives livin in a hobbits paradise x3

Forget the situation Sauron's got me facing,
I can't live a normal life, I'm being taken by the ring
So I gotta be down with them orc-dudes
To much Palantir watching got me chasing dreams
Im an educated fool with the ring on my mind,
got the Sting in my hand and the glint in my eye.
Im a low-down hobbity set tripping bearer
And my Sammy is down so dont arouse my anger,
You know death, pain aint nothin but a heart beat a way
Im livin life through a dire (?) what can I say?
I'm 50 years now, but will I live to see 51?
The way things is goin I dunno.

Tell me, Why are we so blind to see, that the ones we hurt are you and me x3
REPEAT CHORUS

Power in the ring, Ring in the power. 
Minute after minute, hour after hour.
All the orcs are fighting, but I dunno was happ'nin
Was goin on in that fortress? Hey I dont know whats trippin!
They say I gotta destroy it, but nobody here will let me.
If they dont understand, how can I do it?
I guess I cant, I guess I wont
Im on a front. Thats why I know my life is outa luck fool.

REPEAT CHORUS


----------



## legoman (Apr 22, 2002)

yeah, that really hit the spot. haha.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 22, 2002)

alright with me... anyway you could tape it and post it, or post the script? That would be cool.


----------



## Diabless (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow! EverEve! Gangster's paradies is awesome and I actually rembered the tune and was able to sing it! That's one f the best parodies onthis thread, in my opinion.


----------



## Diabless (Jul 4, 2002)

THIS THREAD SHALL NOT DIE!
Come on Gary Gamgee, Tookish-girl! Ever eve!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 5, 2002)

As the fellowship is entering Moria, they could sing something to the tune of Oaklahoma!'s theme song. (Except they'd be singing about Moria of course).

After Merry & Eowyn kill the Witch King of the Nazgul, the soldiers of Gondor go into Minas Tirith chanting, "Ding-dong, the witch is dead. Which old witch? The wicked witch! Ding-dong, the wicked witch is dead..."


----------



## Dragon (Jul 9, 2002)

Those are great!!!! i can't come up with any myself, but I keep picturing sam singing to Frodo "i'm a slave 4 u" by Britney Spears

And no i don't like Britney Spears


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Jul 12, 2002)

*sign me up*

If you ever make it remember i act and sing and dance and best of all I have talent!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay Diabless for ressurecting the best thread ever. 

Here's my Gollum doing If I only had from Oz

I would hide beneath the mountain
and never go a-shoutin'
if I only had the ring
I'd run from all the goblins
'n I'd even forgive the Baggins
if I only had the ring

or I could take it far away
where He could never gaze
to find the ring again
and you know that I won't drop it
coz I'd keep it in a locket
if I only had the ring

oh picture me by the sea
in a cave to call my own
I could eat some fish
I've never ate before
and then I'd swim...
*splish splash*
and kill some more

It would make my heart so glad
I'd never again be sad
if precious was mine again
I would dance and be merry
I'd be as happy as a fairy
If I only had the ring


----------



## Diabless (Jul 25, 2002)

Yay Gary!!


----------



## Diabless (Aug 5, 2002)

gollum in "Puff the mMagic Dragon"

Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth
Bilbo Baggins found him in lonely in his cave
and Bilbo Baggins found the Ring and used it so escape

Oh Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills 
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth
He was so captivated by his Preciousssssssss
and when Bilbo took it he was really ****ed

Oh Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills 
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth
He followed Sam and Frodo on their Mt Doom quest
But we all know the thing he wants is lying on Frodo's chest

Oh Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills 
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth
He met his doom because of hist lust
He fell into Mt. Doom's crack and now he's only dust

Oh Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills 
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth
Oh Gollum the outcast hobbit lived in the hills 
and frolicked in the mountain mist of a land called Middle Earth


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 5, 2002)

I found this on lotrplaza.com newsletter. 



Marching Song for Mordor 

(sung to "Eye of the Tiger", by Survivor)

Rising up, In Barad-dûr
It's the time for our master.
Victory we'll face this time, not defeat
For we know that the One did survive
So now we'll search across all the lands
For this place called the Shire
Won't lose our chance, For the War is not past
We will reign with our Lord of the Eye.

It's the Eye of the Dark Lord
That will see in the night
Searching forth to the terror of our rivals.
And at last the Master Ring
Will give him clear sight
He'll be watching us all with the Eye
Of the Dark Lord.

Face to face in a dark dell
You will soon meet our master
Don't resist, he will never be beat
You do not have the strength to survive.

It's the Eye of the Dark Lord
That will see in the night
Searching forth to the terror of our rivals.
And at last the Master Ring
Will give him clear sight
He'll be watching us all with the Eye
Of the Dark Lord.

Rising up, straight to the top
With the Ring for his glory
Such great power, you are not going to stop
Lord Sauron with his all-piercing Eye.

It's the Eye of the Dark Lord
That will see in the night
Searching forth to the terror of our rivals.
And at last the Master Ring
Will give him clear sight
He'll be watching us all with the Eye
Of the Dark Lord.
The Eye of the Dark Lord
The Eye of the Dark Lord

(repeat and fade)

- Uruloki


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 5, 2002)

"Oh Middle-Earth"
to the tune of "Oh Canada" by Five Iron Frenzy. I'm sorry if youy don't know it.
I tried, but it isn't all that great.


Welcome to middle Earth-It’s the make-believe place
Middle Earth oh Middle Earth, it’s great.
The wizards are nice and, they speak Quenya too
If you don’t like it man, you sniff glue
The great Moria
Its halls are black
Don’t get me wrong, its not that bad!

I want to be where ents can run free
Where the Balrogs can attack me

Chorus
Let’s go to Middle Earth
Let’s leave to day
Middle earth oh middle Earth
Lelya-inyë*

They’ve got elves and valar, and balrogs
Lot’s of orcs and dwarves and men and logs
We all thing that it’s kind of a stinks
That you have to go there to get magical rings
They say trenar and treneri. instead of tell**
That’s the mighty power of Rivendell

I want to be where hobbits run into the Shire
Where the Dead marshes are full of mud and mire

Repeat chorus

Please, please explain to me
How this all has come to be
We forgot to mention something here
Did we say that Tom Bombadil
Is a native resident
And lembas made by elves from Lorien 

Repeat chorus


*Quenya for I go

** That's sinadarin


----------



## Muffinly (Nov 12, 2002)

How about a rap for Rohan, any thoughts on that?


----------



## tookish-girl (Nov 13, 2002)

Ah yes, and here we all are once again, for another fabulous Lord of the POps! Or should it be Top of the Rings. Either way, these songs are excellent. I'm going to post a song soon, Think it may be a Hives cover. Need to get an essay done first. Watch this space though.
See you guys later, am so glad this thread is back!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Nov 16, 2002)

Muffinly those where excellant I especailly liked 'Eye of the Dark Lord'. Cant wait to hear some more you really are a good lyric writer. 

In the meantime Gary kicks back, relaxs and eagerly awaits tookish-girls latest single. Whilst formulating ideas for his own. Cant stop singing 'Gollum the outcast Hobbit...

****ing brilliant Diabless excellent


----------



## Muffinly (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Ah yes, and here we all are once again, for another fabulous Lord of the POps! Or should it be Top of the Rings. Either way, these songs are excellent. I'm going to post a song soon, Think it may be a Hives cover. Need to get an essay done first. Watch this space though.
> See you guys later, am so glad this thread is back! *




I didn't write the "Eye of the Dark Lord" one, I just found it on another website.


I did write the "Oh Middle Erath" one though.


----------



## tookish-girl (Nov 21, 2002)

Here we go, the Hives cover of "Main Offender", possibly could appear on the soundtrack to The Two Towers


(Man, I love this thread!!)

Frodo: I'm on my way
Can't settle down
I'm stuck in the ways of Mordor's path
And I'm stuck with a hobbit and a psychopath
Gollum: I'm on my way
Can't settle down
I'm stuck in ways of sadistic joy
And my talent only goes as far as to annoy
I'm on my way [Note no change to original lyrics for Gollum there!!!] 

Frodo: He is my
Main offender
This is what I've got and it's got me saying
"Why me?"

Sam: I'm on my way
I sit around
But I'm not all too sure about what I do
I'm gonna get some rabbits and make em' into a stew

And I must stop!

Gollum: I'm on my way
Yeah, I get so down
Tried this stew now I spit it out
Rather have fish, Precious's all I think about I'm on my way

Sam: Fish is my
Main offender
Lembas is all we've got, it's got me saying
"Why me?"

Frodo: I'm on my way


----------



## legoman (Nov 22, 2002)

Nice one Tookish, you havent lost that imagination whilst in america, I was getting worried...

Happy Birthday tookish!!!!!


----------



## tookish-girl (Nov 27, 2002)

Why, thankyou, legoman. It's about midnight over here and I'm very bored som I thought I'd post another one of these. The trouble is finding a song lots of peole would know. Since I'm doing Two Towers Soundtracks at the mo, what about this:

Green-Aged Dirtbag: (with apologies to Wheatus)

Gollum:His name is Precious, I have a dream about him,
He rings my bell, I got heartache and i will cower; 
Oh how he rocks in Frodo hand's locked, but he cannot know who I am;
And he's always guarded by Sam Gamgee.
_
Chorus
Oh I'm just a Green-aged dirtbag baby. Yeah I'm just a green-aged dirtbag baby. Listen to Sauron's calling baby with me. Ooohoo Hoo Hooooooo
_
Sam Gamgee's a dick; He's such a nassssty fool,
And he'd simply kick my ass if he knew the truth; 
Precious' driving me insane; Thar Faramir's to blame; 
But he doesn't give a damn about me, and he'd only tell Sam Gamgee on me 
_
Chorus
Coz I'm just a Green-aged dirtbag baby. Yeah I'm just a green-aged dirtbag baby. Listen to Sauron's calling baby with me. Ooohoo Hoo Hooooooo
_
Oh yeah, Preciousssss; No, he doesn't know what he's missssssssing.
Oh yeah, Precoiussssssssssssss; No, he doesn't know what he's missssssssing.
_
Man I look like mold; We're at Mount Doom and I am lonely; Lo and behold, he's calling over to me; This must be fake; I shiver and shake; How did he come who I am; and why's Frodo saying to Sam Gamgee. . .
_
"I'm going to be the Dark Lord baby; Go away Sammy, don't say maybe, I'm just a green-aged dirtbag baby like him . . . Ooohoo Hoo Hooooooo"
_
Oh yeah, Preciousssss; I have you now so you're not missing.
Oh yeah, Frodooooooo; it's your finger now that you are misssssssssssssing, yeaheeeyeah ah ah ah ah haaa!


----------



## legoman (Nov 27, 2002)

wow, Took!
I'm gonna go out on a limb (my left leg) and say, that was you're best yet - genius!!



> Sam Gamgee's a dick; He's such a nassssty fool,
> And he'd simply kick my ass if he knew the truth;



hahaha!!!! brilliant!!!!!

20 - hahaha.
see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Diabless (Dec 1, 2002)

What has not been done...Grease....more Rent? um...The Little Mermaid
a romantic sappy song from my fave Disney movie

*Part of Your World* 

I wanna be where the soldiers are
I wanna see, wanna see them fighting
why I can't I be in Eomer's legion?
Oh yeah, I am a woman

How can I be a good niece
If I cant, can go to war
How can I help out my King
and Brother?

that did not work out...ok

Circle Game - Joni Mitchell!

Yesterday I was picked as the bearer
of the fabled One Ring of Mt Doom
I volunteered myself as the bearer
I gotta take the Ring to Mt. Doom

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only look forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

We got defeated by old Redhorn
The moutain just would not let us pass
and I am feeling rather forlorn
and Sam is missing his hobbit lass

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only trudge forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

Now we're going through the Mines of Moria
I almost got killed by that thing
Some of us are telling some storias
as I feel more wieghed down by the Ring

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only trudge forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

Finally were out of that darkness
Gandalf fell into the abyss
Now we are all burdened with sadness
and last night i heard Gollum's hiss 

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only trudge forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

Lothlorien's awesome beauty is calming
The Lady is the fairest I have seen
Especially when you hear her singing
She's is the wisest, virtuous, Elven Queen 

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only trudge forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

The Lady's Mirror she did show us
Sam looked too and guess what I saw
Sauron's Eye got larger and larger
The Lady said that she saw it all

Well I gotta take the Ring to Mt Doom
I have to set out on this quest
and I'll go alone if I have toooo
I can't return I can only trudge forward 
and bear the Ring
and just try and try my best to destroy this thing

The Lady passed the test when she was tempted
and showed me a ring of her own
She almost took it but she relented
and I saw that I had to go alone (in the movie)

well- If I continue this way this song will be about twenty pages long, so you guys continue....Circle Game by Joni Mitchell (and the seasons they go round and round...that's the song...and the painted poines fo up and down...caousel of time)


----------



## Athelas (Dec 2, 2002)

*My selections*

Aragorn : “I just can’t wait to be King.”

The Balrog: “Great Balls of Fire.”

Galadriel: “I’m looking through You.”

Denthor: “Disco Inferno.”

Eomer: Theme from “Mr. Ed.”

Eowyn: “More than a Woman.”

Legolas: “You Can Fly.”

Gimli: “High Ho”

Boromir: “I’m stuck on you.”

Frodo: “Wrapped around your Finger.”

Treebeard: “Wooden Tit be Loverly”

Sam: “I dig a Pony.”

Shelob: “It came in through the Bathroom Window.”

Gollum: "Can't Smile Without You."


----------



## legoman (Dec 2, 2002)

> Treebeard: “Wooden Tit be Loverly”


hahahahahaha
that was terrible hahahaha, brilliant, I havent laughed that much in ages, haha. 

thank you


----------



## Diabless (Dec 2, 2002)

> Aragorn : “I just can’t wait to be King.”


that was actually done:


> I made this one up in Chemistry class:
> 
> (from The lion king)
> Aragorn (Simba) , Arwen (Nala), Elrond (Zazu)
> ...



That's by Miriel Tavari!- Great job Miriel


----------



## Gandalfthebeige (Dec 20, 2002)

*LOTR Musical*

Think about it; Elvish Presley! "Viva, Lothlorien!"


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 2, 2003)

*One from the vaults*

Ta ta touch me

The Ring

I was feelin' dun in
couldn't win
Gollum only ever wanted fish
five hundred years of hissing
occasional orc gone missing
and you should've seen the trouble
of Deagol's killing

So when Bilbo showed
I had to go
into the Shire he took me down
-down down down- (Nazgul)
Now Frodo your the one
come on and put me on
hide from unfriendly eyes
I'll be your guise

Chorus
Ta ta ta ta ta ta touch me
I'll make you feel mighty
I'll thrill you, chill you,
invizz you
Hobbit of the Shire

and my power will grow
as we go
toward the land from
whence I came
-came came came-(Nazgul)
but that's just one small faction
of my fatal attraction
you need a helping hand
and I need action

Chorus
Ta ta ta ta ta ta touch me
I'll make you feel mighty
I'll thrill you, chill you
invizz you
Hobbit of the Shire


----------



## Diabless (Mar 2, 2003)

That's great
Remember a while ago you (Gary Gamgee) said you would Shelop and Gollum...what happened? We await the masterpiece. No, but its fine ttyl


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 2, 2003)

Today I heard this song on the radio- and thought of Frodo and Sauron, at least on the chorus. It goes like this:

I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you,
I can read your mind.
I am the maker of rules,
Oooooh
I could cheat you blind.



-If anyone knows what this song is called or who it's by could you tell me? I have no idea.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 2, 2003)

But if you find my lare
Sheelob will care
For what it matters
If you bring my ring to a volcano it shatters


----------



## Saucy (Mar 8, 2003)

it wouldn't be a musical without the elves singing "we r family"
and dwarfs singing "hi ho hi ho it's off to work we go!" not to mention a duet of arwen and aragon singing "i will love u forever" oh yeah perhaps before gandalf kills the balrog he should thing "hit me baby one more time"
just some thoughts?


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Mar 8, 2003)

Gandalf and the Balrog...I like big buts...


----------



## menchu (Mar 8, 2003)

This goes for Wonks... hope she likes it despite it's short. *ahem*

_Uh, that elf so scandalous
and I know another archer couldn't handle it
see you shaking that bow like who's the ish
with a look in your eye so snaga-ish_


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 17, 2003)

to the tune of Slope John B by the Beach Boys

Frodo's Last Song

We sailed on the Sundering Seas
Gandalf, Bilbo and me
to the lands of Aman in the west
where we can rest
in the realm of the blessed
and now I realise
we've finally come home


----------



## legolas84 (Mar 18, 2003)

How about "Let's Call the Whole Thing Off" By Gershwin for Gimli and Legolas?

Things have come to a pretty pass - 
Our friendship is growing flat, 
For you like this and the other, 
While I go for this and that. 
Goodness knows what the end will be; 
Oh, I don't know where I'm at .... 
It looks as if we two will never be one. 
Something must be done. 

You say forests, I say mountains
You say arrows, and I say axes
Forests, mountain, arrows, axes
Let's call the whole thing off.

You like lembas and I like drumsticks
You like singing and I like mineing
Lembas, Drumsticks, Singing, Mining
Let's call the whole thing off.

But oh, If we call the whole thing off, then we must part,
And oh, if we ever part, than that might break my heart.

You say Mirkwood and I say Moria
You say Fangorn and I say Helm's Deep
Mirkwood, Moria, Fangorn, Helm's Deep
Let's call the whole thing off

But oh, If we call the whole thing off, then we must part,
And oh, if we ever part, than that might break my heart.

So, if you go for leaves and I go for rock, 
I'll take leaves and cancel the rock. 
For we know we 
Need each other, so we 
Better call the calling off off. 
Let's call the whole thing off!


----------



## Diabless (Mar 20, 2003)

I love that Legolas, such a classic, I love how Gimli sings it and not Legolas


----------



## legolas84 (Mar 20, 2003)

Hehehe. Thank you!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2003)

*NO*

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont go and spoil the greatest movie ever made!
I HATE MUSICALS!!!!!


----------



## Muffinly (Mar 20, 2003)

PARTY POOPER!
Don't ruin our fun.


----------



## legoman (Mar 21, 2003)

Musicals are ace, you obviously havent seen enough, we are in fact enhancing the viewing of the movie, not to mention the reading of the book, or the listening of the tapes, or even the wearing of the t-shirt!!! hehe. muscials are ace!!!!


----------



## Diabless (May 28, 2003)

*"If I cant Have You" a Gollum love song*

I have not posted in soooo long....
feels good


to the tune of "If I Cant Have You" from Saturday Night Fever
Gollum:

Dont know why
I am surviving everyone lonely day
And there has to be a chance for me
my life will end soon
I need the Ring or I will die
My wanderings are a waste of time
if I turn away
i am strong enough to see it through
Go crazy is what I will do

If I cant have you
I dont want to live now baby
If I cant have you woah!
If I cant have you
I dont want to live now baby
If I cant have you woah!

Cant let go
And it just dont matter how I try
My Ring you see
it's a part of me
What wll I do what will I do
am I strong enough to see this through

If I cant have you
Will I go to Shelob, baby
If I cant have you woah!
If I cant have you
To the Cracks of Mt Doom, baby
If I cant have you woah!

(and again for a finale as it is in the song)

If I cant have you 
I cant live without you baby,
If I cant have you
My preciousss
If I cant have you
I dont wanna live now, I dont wanna live now, I dont wanna live without you!


----------



## Eriol (May 29, 2003)

And what do you think about this:

Lotr the musical


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2003)

That could be so cool!!! WOW... I just hope they don't ruin it... I do hope they use alot of Tolkien's own poetry for lyrics.

-me


----------



## Rhiannon (May 30, 2003)

I don't know...some people think it might be the third sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *I don't know...some people think it might be the third sign of the Apocalypse. *



 LOL

all I'm worried about is that they steal our lyrics


----------



## Devushka (May 31, 2003)

how about this for a song: Gollum, at any point during his dual personality fights, singing "Unwell" by matchbox 20. you know, all schizophrenic and bother...
making friends with shadows on my cave/ i'm heading for a breakdown/ all day staring at the ceiling/ all night hearing voices telling me that i should get some sleep coz tomorrow might be good for something/ i'm not crazy, just posessed by the ring/ but soon enough you're gonna think of me/ and how i used to be. *It's such a perfect fit!*


----------



## Devushka (Jun 2, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUT, EVERYBODY!!! there actually IS a LOTR musical coming! that will be so, so weird.... anyway here is the site if anyone is interested: www.thelordoftheringsmusical.com

reply to tell me if you found this exciting/funny/weird/helpful/dumb/whatever, everybody....


----------



## legoman (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah, I read about this in a paper and they tried to do some funny puns as to what songs might have been in it, rather like what was done here, just no where near as funny. haha. go us.


----------



## Diabless (Aug 12, 2003)

OK you guys0 there will be a musical but this is our thread where we post our own music!

how about -Belle from Beauty and the Beast:

Little Town, It´s a quiet village
Little town as its always been
Little town full of little people
waking up to say
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
Hello
There goes the Gaffer with his tales like always
The same old tales he always tells
Every morning its the same since the morning I came back 
to Hobbiton my home
Look there he goes that hobbits strange, no question
a most peculiar Baggins man
never part of any crowd
never funny, dumb, or loud
a puzzle to the rest of is Frodo

oh, isnt this amazing
all that ive been through and what ive seeen
and now I am back here
butsomehow loneley in these gorgeous shades of greeeen

Now its no wonder that hes acting quite strange
last year we all thought he was dead
but he came back slightly thinner
and with one small missing finger
and some think he has lost in the head

I want to go out in to the Havens
the beautiful undying lands
and here I am only jest, I am thought of less and less
Ill go where I can find some reeest


----------



## Saucy (Aug 22, 2003)

or Aragon singing Mighty King From the LIon KING


Im gonna be a mighty king so enemies beware
well i never seen a king or priest with quite so much hair
Im gonna be the main event that no king was before
im looking up im looking down hey!, there's hobbit on the floor
"o" i just cant wait to be king!


id finish it but im sorta tired and this song brings back bad memories *Shudder*


----------



## ltas (Aug 30, 2003)

Ha!

I sometimes sing the Middle-earth version of 'South Park' theme song. (You know, like, Gandalf with a banjo, singing: _'Welcome to the Shi-re, ta-da ta-dat-ta-dat-taa..''_ and then hobbits riding past in a cart: _''Hap-py faces everywhere, tata dat-dat datdat-taa...''_)

They should include that one as well.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 10, 2004)

*Go go go Samwise*

This is just a chorus but:
Go Go Go Joseph from Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Dreamcoat

(after he finds Frodo in Shelob's Lair)

Go go go Samwise
You know what to do
Go go go Samwise
The Quest rests on you
Tra la la Samwise
Just take the Ring
We know you're strong and that's why we sing:

Go go go Samwise
You've done all you could
Go go go Samwise
He's not gone for good
Tra la la Samwise
It will be fine soon
You and your Master will get to Mt. Doom

You can add to it or use another character.


----------



## Valdarmyr (Feb 11, 2004)

In the TT portion of the musical, when the orcs carrying Merry and Pippin are near Fangorn, and the orcs are saying they're starving, and they "ain’t had nothin’ but maggoty bread for three stinkin’ days." Orc Number One sings Twisted Sister:

"Oh, We're Not Gonna Take It
No, We Ain't Gonna Take It
Oh We're Not Gonna Take It Anymore!!!"

Later, when Aragorn and company meet up with Eomer and Eomer gives them Hasufel and Arod, Eomer sings:

"I got the horse right here 
The name is Paul Revere 
And here's a guy that says that the weather's clear 
Can do, can do, this guy says the horse can do 
If he says the horse can do, can do, can do."

And now--for the "piece of resistance"--in TT, when Smeagol and Gollum are having their conversation, "they" sing "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen:

Gollum: "I see a little silhouette of a man, 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango. 
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me. 
Smeagol: (Galileo.) 
Gollum: Galileo. 
Smeagol: (Galileo.) 
Gollum: Galileo, Galileo figaro Magnifico. 
Smeagol: I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me. 
Frodo and Sam: He's just a poor boy from a poor family, 
Spare him his life from this monstrosity.
Smeagol: Easy come, easy go, will you let me go. 
Gollum: Bismillah! No, we will not let you go. 
Frodo and Sam: (Let him go!) 
Gollum: Bismillah! We will not let you go. 
Frodo and Sam: (Let him go!) 
Gollum: Bismillah! We will not let you go. 
Smeagol: (Let me go.) 
Gollum: Will not let you go. 
Smeagol: (Let me go.) 
Gollum: Will not let you go. 
Smeagol: (Let me go.) 
Gollum: Ah. No, no, no, no, no, no, no. 
Frodo and Sam: (Oh mama mia, mama mia.) 
Smeagol: Mama mia, let me go. Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me."


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 4, 2004)

BRAVO.


Excellent work. 

sometime soon I have things coming.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2004)

They will never make a LotR musical. It wouldn't work....


----------



## Fuzzy_Feet88 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the insight everyone, my town is doing the musical of the Hobbit and i can only hope that is will be like this...in fact maybe now i will audition for it...


----------

